
Amazon, Google, Facebook, Microsoft workers have all pledged to strike on 9/20 - artsandsci
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjwxk4/while-apple-is-launching-an-iphone-its-largest-competitors-are-going-on-a-climate-strike
======
derrick_jensen
I find it funny that this climate strike is happening the same day as the Area
51 raid, wonder if its some sort of diversion

------
bdcravens
Easily fixed: declare those days company holidays (it's a Friday anyways, when
productivity tends to drop about 33%)

------
pysxul
Might be a dumb question but Google is supposed to have a carbon neutral
footprint no?

~~~
jsty
Yes: 100% renewable energy consumption, and carbon neutral since 2007

[https://storage.googleapis.com/gweb-
sustainability.appspot.c...](https://storage.googleapis.com/gweb-
sustainability.appspot.com/pdf/Google_2018-Environmental-Report.pdf)

(No connection to Google, I just remembered looking this up once before)

------
aalleavitch
Bad look for Apple here

~~~
pixelbath
Is it though? Even the article itself goes to some length (almost half the
article) to explain how Apple's already launching numerous envronmentally-
friendly initiatives, and there's the free "iPhone 11 coming out on Sept. 20"
plug from Vice.

Worded slightly differently, this article could have been an Apple press
release.

------
md2be
Number of people who strike will be larger than the number of customers who
care

~~~
Phillips126
Sad but true... May receive a tiny bit of media attention but I don't expect
anything to come out of it.

